# Kaufberatung neuer PC (e-tec.at?)



## sir-ivanhoe (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich weiß ja, dass hier einige Spezialisten unterwegs sind, die mir sicher helfen können. Mit Hardware beschäftige ich mich praktisch überhaupt nie, nur wenn es alle 4 Jahre (oder so) mal wieder Zeit für nen neuen PC wird. Daher habe ich natürlich keine Ahnung, was grad so "state of the art" ist, vor allem in meiner Preisklasse.

Also meine Bitte an alle, die gerne einen PC zusammenstellen:

- mit e-tec.at habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn jemand einen anderen/besseren Anbieter in Österreich (am besten in Wien) weiß, bitte Bescheid sagen, ansonsten nehm ich die Komponenten von dort
- zur Verfügung stehen mir ungefähr 750 Euro.
- verzichten kann ich auf ein DVD-Laufwerk, da übernehme ich einfach mein altes
- Windows XP würde mir an sich reichen, aber wer weiß, wie lange das noch supported wird bzw. ob die neueren Spiele darauf laufen...
- Ansonsten habe ich keine Präferenzen, für aktuelle Spiele muss das Ganze halt ausreichen

Ich weiß, das sind ziemlich wenig Infos, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen - ich denke, es gibt einige User, denen das Zusammenstellen eines PCs Spaß macht. Ich selber gehöre ja auch dazu, nur auskennen müsste man sich halt.

Ich danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## crackajack (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung e-tec.at*

Das PC zusammenstellen soll lieber jemand anders übernehmen.

pc-cooling.at (südlich vom Südtirolerplatz) kann man für jegliche Kühlangelegenheiten empfehlen, und sei es nur für einen Gehäuselüfter.
Ansonsten ist e-tec für den Wiener schon ziemlich unschlagbar. DiTech hat eventuell noch ein größeres Angebot, ist aber teurer.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Februar 2009)

e-tec.at ist zu teuer, deshalb hab ich bei dem Shop hier einen PC zusammengestellt:
peluga.at
Keine Ahnung wie der Shop ist, laut geizhals.at: Note: 2,28

CPU
Mainboard
Grafikkarte
RAM
Festplatte
Netzteil
Gehäuse




> Artikel Nr.  	Bezeichnung  	Preis   	Anzahl
> 16595 	Corsair XMS2 DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-800) 	€ 47.57
> 
> 16681 	3R System R202Li plus schwarz 	€ 44.99
> ...



Vielleicht kannst du dein altes Gehäuse weiternutzen, dann bist du unter 700 €. Gehäuse sind immer Geschmackssache, bis maximal 60 € darf es kosten dass du unter deinem Limit bleibst.


----------



## crackajack (4. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 03.02.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> e-tec.at ist zu teuer


Jetzt habe ich geglaubt du offenbarst mir einen Shop der für mich sogar super erreichbar ist und dann noch billiger sein soll. Aber alle Teile, die bei e-tec auch gelistet sind, sind in etwa gleich teuer, manchmal auch minimal günstiger.


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Februar 2009)

JO finde E-Tec auch besser und habe ihn in IBK so gut wie vor der türe


----------



## fiumpf (4. Februar 2009)

crackajack am 04.02.2009 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber alle Teile, die bei e-tec auch gelistet sind, sind in etwa gleich teuer, manchmal auch minimal günstiger.


Zum Zeitpunkt der Zusammenstellung war mindestens eine Komponente teurer was den Gesamtpreis um ca. 30 € sprengte.


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (4. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 03.02.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> e-tec.at ist zu teuer, deshalb hab ich bei dem Shop hier einen PC zusammengestellt:
> peluga.at
> Keine Ahnung wie der Shop ist, laut geizhals.at: Note: 2,28
> 
> ...




Danke dir für die schnelle und präzise Antwort - aufs neue Gehäuse wirds wohl auch nicht mehr ankommen, bin eher froh, wenn ich das verstaubte Gerümpel nicht mehr sehen muss.

Ob ich peluga oder e-tec nehme, muss ich mir noch überlegen, aber ne Hardware-Referenz zu haben ist ja schon mal viel wert  


EDIT: weiß zufällig jemand, ob in nächster Zeit ein Preissturz bei Prozessoren zu erwarten ist? Einen solchen hab ich einmal um eine Woche versäumt, da ärgert man sich im Nachhinein natürlich...


----------



## fiumpf (4. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 04.02.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: weiß zufällig jemand, ob in nächster Zeit ein Preissturz bei Prozessoren zu erwarten ist? Einen solchen hab ich einmal um eine Woche versäumt, da ärgert man sich im Nachhinein natürlich...


 Die letzte Preissenkung ist gerade zwei Wochen her, Hardware war selten so günstig, bzw. hatte selten ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als aktuell - auch wenn vor allem die Intel-Dualcores in den letzten Wochen wieder im Preis gestiegen sind.


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (5. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 04.02.2009 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> sir-ivanhoe am 04.02.2009 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gut, alles paletti. Dann hab ich nur noch eine Frage (wenn ich mal zu fragen beginne bin ich unstoppbar    ):

Es wäre doch günstiger, anstelle eines Intel einen AMD Prozessor zu nehmen, oder? Aber über die Vor- und Nachteile weiß ich leider nicht Bescheid...


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 05.02.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, alles paletti. Dann hab ich nur noch eine Frage (wenn ich mal zu fragen beginne bin ich unstoppbar    ):
> 
> Es wäre doch günstiger, anstelle eines Intel einen AMD Prozessor zu nehmen, oder? Aber über die Vor- und Nachteile weiß ich leider nicht Bescheid...



Du kannst auch über einen Phenom II 920 nachdenken, der kostet ca. 175€ und liegt leistungmäßig zwischen Q9400 und Q9550.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 05.02.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre doch günstiger, anstelle eines Intel einen AMD Prozessor zu nehmen, oder? Aber über die Vor- und Nachteile weiß ich leider nicht Bescheid...


Vorteil ganz klar, das AMD-System ist billiger. Nachteil: Die AMD-CPUs waren lange Zeit leistungstechnisch hinter denen von Intel, weshalb ich immer zu einem Intel rate. Aktuell hat aber AMD mit seinem Phenom II wieder eine gute CPU am Start. Ich stell dir nachher mal ein AMD-System zusammen, mal schauen was man spart.


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (5. Februar 2009)

SuicideVampire am 05.02.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch über einen Phenom II 920 nachdenken, der kostet ca. 175€ und liegt leistungmäßig zwischen Q9400 und Q9550.



Ich glaube, der wird es werden... klingt wirklich gut. Ist eine GeForce 9600GT, 1024 MB GDDR3 damit zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 05.02.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 05.02.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu gebrauchen schon - nur VIEL zu langsam !!!!
Spar lieber bei der CPU und investier in eine schnellere Grafikkarte von einer HD 4850 aufwärts.


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (5. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 05.02.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorteil ganz klar, das AMD-System ist billiger. Nachteil: Die AMD-CPUs waren lange Zeit leistungstechnisch hinter denen von Intel, weshalb ich immer zu einem Intel rate. Aktuell hat aber AMD mit seinem Phenom II wieder eine gute CPU am Start. Ich stell dir nachher mal ein AMD-System zusammen, mal schauen was man spart.




Das wäre wirklich sehr nett von dir... hmmm... ich glaub diesmal versuche ich besser up-to-date zu bleiben. An was man alles denken muss, wenn man mal länger "weg vom Fenster" ist...


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. Februar 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 05.02.2009 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> sir-ivanhoe am 05.02.2009 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch zu einer HD 4850 oder Geforce 9800GTX+ (beide ab 140€) raten. Da bekommst Du dann auch ein System, mit dem Du definitiv eine ganze Weile glücklich sein kannst.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Februar 2009)

Als AMD-System würde ich mir folgendes zusammenbauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick4big

CPU
Mainboard
RAM
Grafikkarte
Festplatte
Netzteil
Gehäuse

Zum Mainboard: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das für den Preis die bestmögliche Kombination wäre, mit Boards für AMD-CPUs kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Memphis11 (5. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 05.02.2009 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Als AMD-System würde ich mir folgendes zusammenbauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde zu dem Mainboard greifen ohne Crossfire:Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3
Phenom2 geht da auch drauf und E-tec hat es auch auf lager.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Februar 2009)

Memphis11 am 05.02.2009 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde zu dem Mainboard greifen ohne Crossfire:Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3


Ja, macht Sinn.


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 05.02.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 05.02.2009 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde bei der HDD evtl. zur 32MB-Variante greifen, wenn sie die da haben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Februar 2009)

SuicideVampire am 05.02.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 05.02.2009 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du meinst den Cache


----------



## Gunter (5. Februar 2009)

nur kurz: ich würd eher weg vom peluga bleiben, der shop is ne ziemlich miese bude. ich kenne sowohl ditech, e-tec und peluga wirklich gut, und peluga habe ich schon lange von meiner liste gestrichen. unfreundliche verkäufer und äußerst mieser service bei reklamationen. die geizhals-bewertungen der drei shops sprechen für sich.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Februar 2009)

SuicideVampire am 05.02.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde bei der HDD evtl. zur 32MB-Variante greifen, wenn sie die da haben.


Hab ich auch geschaut, die waren verhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. Februar 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 05.02.2009 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 05.02.2009 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich  Alles andere wäre dich etwas ancient...


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (6. Februar 2009)

SuicideVampire am 05.02.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 05.02.2009 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub bei meinem allerersten PC hatte die HDD wirklich 32 MB - oder warens 20?? jedenfalls hatte ich den ziemlich lang und der war beim Kauf auch State of the Art.... Wo sind nur die Zeiten hin?

Jedenfalls danke ich euch für die Anregungen, ich werde das wohl nächste Woche umsetzen und zwar bei e-tec.


----------



## fiumpf (6. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 06.02.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde das wohl nächste Woche umsetzen


Meld dich mal wenn die Kiste läuft. Falls sie nicht läuft wirst du dich so oder so melden    .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 06.02.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub bei meinem allerersten PC hatte die HDD wirklich 32 MB - oder warens 20?? jedenfalls hatte ich den ziemlich lang und der war beim Kauf auch State of the Art.... Wo sind nur die Zeiten hin?



Je nachdem WANN du die deinen alten PC zugelegt hast sind ENTWEDER 20GB oder 20MB State-Of-The-Art   

Mein erster PC Anno 1988 hatt 20MB - mit MFM-Controller - falls jemand noch weiß was dat is  
Hatte den zu Weichnachten 88 bekommen - Siemens rult !!


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (7. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 06.02.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> sir-ivanhoe am 06.02.2009 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach ich natürlich - mal sehen wie es mit den Finanzen aussieht, aber nächste, spätestens übernächste Woche sollte es soweit sein


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (20. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 06.02.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> sir-ivanhoe am 06.02.2009 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sooo... gestern hab ich meinen neuen PC erhalten. Hab das Ding auch gleich von e-tec zusammensetzen lassen, bis auf Soundkarte und DVD-Laufwerk. Die waren auch recht schnell eingebaut...

Soweit läuft jetzt alles, aber es gibt trotzdem noch massive Probleme.

1. "erkennt" Windows das DVD-Laufwerk nicht, was aber nicht an falschem Einbau liegen dürfte, immerhin konnte ich ja das Betriebssystem installieren, auch im BIOS wird das Laufwerk angezeigt. Im Gerätemanager steht zwar der richtige Name "ASUS DRW181BL", aber dennoch werden keine Datenträger gelesen. Hab versucht einen Treiber aus dem Netz zu installieren, funktioniert auch nicht. Fehlermeldung "No matching device".

2. wurde mir schon bei Erstinstallation von Windows und jetzt auch am Arbeitsplatz eine Festplattenkapazität von 130 GB angezeigt, obwohl lt. Rechnung eine 320 GB Platte eingebaut wurde. Ich vermute mal, das kann nicht an meiner Uralt-Version von WinXP (ich glaub 2003 oder so) liegen, oder? RAM sollte eigentlich 4 GB sein, wird aber im Gerätemanager nur als 3,5 GB angezeigt, keine Ahnung, ob das normal ist?

Glaubt jemand, dass eine Neuinstallation von Windows etwas bewirken würde? Oder liegt hier irgendwo ein technischer Deffekt vor? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2009)

Der e-tec-Miarbeiter wusste wohl warum er mir vor ein paar Monaten empfohlen hat die PCs lieber selber zusammenzubauen.  

~3,5GB ist bei 32bit Windows völlig normal. 4 und mehr kannst du erst mit 64bit Windows nutzen.

Bei IDE-Platten konnte man mit Jumper die Festplattenkapazität reduzieren. Bei SATA gibt es das aber glaub ich doch gar nicht mehr?!?
Guck erst mal auf den Aufkleber ob es wirklich eine 320GB Platte ist oder ob die beim Einbauen einfach daneben gegriffen haben.

Beim Laufwerk muss ich passen.

Edit:


			
				fiumpf am 06.02.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Meld dich mal wenn die Kiste läuft. Falls sie nicht läuft wirst du dich so oder so melden    .


Beim nächsten mal ersparst du dir besser die pessimistische Prophezeiung.^^


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (20. Februar 2009)

crackajack am 20.02.2009 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ~3,5GB ist bei 32bit Windows völlig normal. 4 und mehr kannst du erst mit 64bit Windows nutzen.
> 
> Beim Laufwerk muss ich passen.



Das heißt ich hol mir wohl am besten gleich Vista... 

Das mit dem Laufwerk ist natürlich eine blöde Geschichte, ich fürchte da werd ich den Kundendienst bemühen müssen. *Hmpf* dabei hatte ich mit e-tec bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht... Aber wenn die sich wirklich bei der Festplatte vergriffen haben, muss ich sowieso noch mal hin.


----------



## fiumpf (20. Februar 2009)

crackajack am 20.02.2009 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim nächsten mal ersparst du dir besser die pessimistische Prophezeiung.^^


Aber echt, jetzt haben wir den Salat.




			
				sir-ivanhoe am 20.02.2009 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wurde mir schon bei Erstinstallation von Windows und jetzt auch am Arbeitsplatz eine Festplattenkapazität von 130 GB angezeigt, obwohl lt. Rechnung eine 320 GB Platte eingebaut wurde


Da musst du wirklich mal auf den Aufkleber schauen was eingebaut wurde, aber selbst ne 160er hätte mehr als 130 GB.

Mit dem Laufwerk scheint es ein Treiberproblem zu geben, immerhin sagst du ja dass Windows installiert werden konnte. Wenn du einen Datenträger einlegst, springt es dann an oder dreht sich die DVD nicht?


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (20. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 20.02.2009 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 20.02.2009 09:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass sich die DVD dreht - am Laufwerk selbst scheint es nicht zu liegen... im BIOS wird es erkannt, und auch im Gerätemanager. Nur eben am "Arbeitsplatz" nicht. Sehr mysteriös das Ganze. Jetzt werd ich mir erstmal ein neues Windows holen und dann mal weiter gucken. Aber vorher muss ich mir dringend die Festplatte näher ansehen.

Treiberdownload für mein Laufwerk war ja auch erfolgreich, kann den Treiber aber wegen "No matching device found" nicht installieren... da soll sich noch jemand auskennen. Tzzz.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 20.02.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 20.02.2009 09:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steck das DVD Laufwerk mal ab und starte den Pc neu und dann wieder ran vieleicht hilft das was.


----------



## fiumpf (20. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 20.02.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Treiberdownload für mein Laufwerk war ja auch erfolgreich, kann den Treiber aber wegen "No matching device found" nicht installieren... da soll sich noch jemand auskennen. Tzzz.


Hast du vielleicht virtuelle Laufwerke installiert?


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (22. Februar 2009)

tja, nach gefühlten 1000 Versuchen, das Ganze zum Laufen zu bringen, gebe ich erst mal auf und bringe den Kasten morgen samt Reklamationsformular zu e-tec. Habe es jetzt übrigens auch mit einer neuen Version von Vista Home Premium versucht, auch das hat nichts gefruchtet. Ebenso ein neues Laufwerk. Jetzt habe ich erstmal die Nase voll...

Was mir heute noch eingefallen ist: ob das DVD-Laufwerk auf "Master" oder "Slave" ist, sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?


----------



## SuicideVampire (22. Februar 2009)

sir-ivanhoe am 22.02.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir heute noch eingefallen ist: ob das DVD-Laufwerk auf "Master" oder "Slave" ist, sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?



Das sollte eigentlich nur eine Rolle spielen, wenn zwei Laufwerke an einem IDE-Kabel hängen.


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (22. Februar 2009)

SuicideVampire am 22.02.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte eigentlich nur eine Rolle spielen, wenn zwei Laufwerke an einem IDE-Kabel hängen.




Dem ist nicht so, und ich bin mit meiner Geduld am Ende... naja, morgen gehts ab zurück ins Geschäft, mal sehen, was die rausfinden.


----------



## fiumpf (22. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte du hättest ein SATA-Laufwerk^^.
Da anscheinend IDE kannst du folgendes probieren:
Gerätemanager -> IDE ATA -> Controller -> Treiber -> installierter Treiber -> alten Treiber verwenden -> Neustart


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (24. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 22.02.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte du hättest ein SATA-Laufwerk^^.
> Da anscheinend IDE kannst du folgendes probieren:
> Gerätemanager -> IDE ATA -> Controller -> Treiber -> installierter Treiber -> alten Treiber verwenden -> Neustart



Hab den ganzen Krempel gestern zum Kundendienst gebracht. Noch mehr rumprobieren wollte ich nicht mehr - handelt sich offenbar um ein bekanntes Problem, das bei der Installation von 64 bit Betriebssystemen auftreten kann. Mal sehen, ob die das hinkriegen, ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht allzulang dauert. Wenn endlich mal alles funktioniert gibt es ein Update.


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (17. März 2009)

Sooo meine Herren. Nach vielem hin und her und Versuchen mit 3 (!) DVD-Laufwerken ist es endlich vollbracht und der Rechner läuft. Hoffentlich läuft er lange, denn in nächster Zeit möchte ich mit Kundendiensten u.ä. absolut nix mehr zu tun haben.

Im Prinzip habe ich mit e-tec bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber diesmal bin ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Vor allem vom Kundendienst, immerhin hat die Reparatur fast 3 Wochen gebraucht und in dieser Zeit musste ich mehrmals nachfragen, um überhaupt Bescheid zu bekommen, was los ist. Auch der Rückversand nach Wien dauerte verdammt lang...

Aber wie das halt so ist, man freut sich, wenn man endlich seinen neuen Rechner in Händen hält... Ich hab jetzt gleich mal Drakensang - mein derzeit neuestes Spiel - ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass alles perfekt funktioniert. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine 64bit Version von Vista mir in Zukunft keine bösen Überraschungen bereitet, aber man wird sehen.

Jedenfalls danke ich allen, die mich hier beraten haben, auch wenn es so lang her ist, dass sich einige vielleicht nicht daran erinnern werden    Ihr seid die Besten!!


----------

